# White Stuff growing on new driftwood



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

what is it? how do I get rid of it? new drift wood... sitting half way down in tank being held down for waterlog...

jelly looking clearish, white... specifically growing on the driftoowd.... bubbles on it... looks to be photo synthesising... possibly


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

meh , get it out of there and clean it better , its just not ready to be in there yet , scrub it , boil it scrub it again , even pressure wash it if you can


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

It happens. Likely fungus. Should disappear on its own once the fungus eaths through the soft decaying parts of the wood. Some algae eaters will also munch on it.

You can pull the wood and scrub it off to keep the dead fungus from polluting your tank.

-Charlie


----------



## three105 (Nov 15, 2007)

i already attached java fern to it so I don't want to boil it... maybe I'll just keep cleaning it


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

In all my tanks it has always disappeared on its own. My amano's ate it too.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Just common wood fungus. Has happened on every piece of driftwood I've ever placed in an aquarium. While unsightly, it will go away on its own, or it will be eaten by shrimp, plecos, and/or otos.

Perfectly harmless.


----------

